# Hops & Yeast out of fridge... Any good?



## neo__04 (9/6/13)

Hey all,

Just a quick question.

During a recent house move, I had some sealed hop pellets and sealed dried yeast packets out of the fridge for 1-2 weeks.

Will these be any good?

I normally keep everything in the fridge, so not sure how long things survive out of it.

Thanks heaps


----------



## neo__04 (10/6/13)

Any ideas?


----------



## wbosher (10/6/13)

What sort of temps are we taking about here? How old is the yeast? As long as it's not too hot, and they're sealed and airtight, shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## growler (10/6/13)

The yeast under the lid of your K&K can seems to survive out of the fridge in Woollies OK?

G


----------



## manticle (10/6/13)

If the hops were in foil packaging and the yeast wasn't exposed to 40 degree heat, I wouldn't concern myself too much.


----------



## neo__04 (10/6/13)

ah ok. cool. thanks for that.

Both hops and yeast would be 12 months old. been in the fridge for 12 months. All new and sealed in their oiriginal packaging.
max temp would be 20-25 degrees. So hopefully they should be fine.


----------

